
Fast quantum logic gates with trapped-ion qubits – Nature - rbanffy
https://www.nature.com/articles/nature25737?platform=hootsuite
======
equalunique
I attended a lecture on this method just last month. I don't think this is
particularly new, but it is definitley fun to learn about! Trapped-ions
controlled by lasers is one of the main methods of implementing qbits.

